# Finally got the P320!



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I picked up my 320 compact 9mm yesterday . It's been a long 6 weeks waiting to get the funds and the gun! I had surgery 5 weeks back and have been laid up . I put 70 rounds through it yesterday at the range I bought the gun from and I was pleased with function and accuracy all though bore axis is high I will adapt to shooting it. I was able to get it in OD. green which you either love or hate but I like different ! I had only 115 gr.ammo with me but they ran fine and I will be getting back to the range very soon! The trigger is better than most I would say with the reset pretty crisp. Overall I really liked it's feel and performance !


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I very recently bought a full-sized P320 .45 ACP after shooting a full-sized P320 .40 S&W earlier this year. I choose the pistol as a home defense weapon and put a Streamlight TLR-2 on the rail.

I chose the P320 based on how it fit my hand and the fact that I shot the .40 cal better than I had any pistol chambered in that caliber before. So far, I have only put 100 rounds through the P320 .45, but it functioned perfectly and I was not disappointed. If it continues to do well I will likely buy the P320 9mm carry model later this year. Although I have not shot the compact I have handled them, and the shorter grip on the compact squeezes my fingers together just a bit. The slightly longer grip of the carry model is more comfortable, and allows for a slightly greater ammunition capacity. However, it is not horrendously expensive to buy a compact grip module and a couple of the shorter mags for concealed carry purposes and simply switch the FCU using the longer carry grip for the range and the compact for CCW. The longer full-length mags for the carry model also work in the compact grip module.

A lot of people, especially Glock fans, make a big deal out of the high bore axis of the SIGs. Although the bore axis is higher both the P320 full-size .45 and .40 caliber handled recoil extremely well and it seems to me a slightly higher bore axis allows target acquisition a bit more quickly, at least in my hands. For my part, the only disadvantage I see to the higher bore axis is the fact that for a pistol of any given overall height, that with the higher bore axis will have a somewhat shorter grip and possibly slightly less ammo capacity.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well here in NY 10 rounds is it! I get your point though. My 45 choice is my glock 21 because it's a tack driver for me. I wanted another Stryker fired gun and really liked the 320 because it's a sig and the fit for my hand is perfect. I will get the gun dialed in soon,I'm just waiting to get back to the range!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Second time out with the 320 today and my accuracy with it is not to impressive .? After a whole bunch of rounds going very low I raised the gun up about 1/2 to 3/4 of a inch above my target and stared to hit the 10 ring. Ammo was FMJ. 115 and 124 gr. No FTF. Or FTE. Gun runs good but wow do I have to aim high! Not sure now how well I like this? My Springfield EMP. Is right on at any distance out to 50 ft. Same as my glock 21. I'm going to spend some more time next week shooting it again and see how I do?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Try letting someone you know who is a competent shooter fire it and see how their group is after running a mag. 

I've had students blame sights, triggers and grip angle for poor groups until I shoot it and disprove their theory(s)... and point out they need to focus on fundamentals more. 

Not saying that's your issue, but it wouldn't hurt to see what someone else's results are using your gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what I would do.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Friend of mine fired off a mag and he was low and left,pretty much not were he was aiming and this is at 15 ft. At 50 ft. I'M still aiming high by 1/2 inch.


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

The P320 is a great firearm from Sig. I've had my fullsize in 40 cal and it is perfect hone defense n 
Fun accurate range gun. So reliable n ease of disassembly in seconds that no gun can match. I'm thinking of 
Picking up the 320 in 45acp even though I don't really need it since my 40 meets my range n home defense needs
But the 320 is just sooooo good.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't get me wrong,I have done a lot of research on it all of which is positive. I'm taking it to the range today were I bought it and let some guys there shoot it just to see if it's me with the accuracy problem? My other 3 Guns I shoot perfectly including my sig 220! This is just bugging the crap out of me?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I went to range today and let one of the instructor's there shoot it. He had about 2 flyers going low and 4 or 5 rounds near the 10 ring. I fired another 100 through it and my scores went up towards the end of the 100 rounds with many going in or very close to the 10 ring. I have been layed up and through surgery recently and I'm just starting to get my strength back which could be a factor here? The instructor at the range told me to ease up on my grip some which I did and actually shooting a little faster helped too! I will keep up the effort with it and I fired 5 plus P rounds through it JHP. They ran fine! Distance today was between 15 and 25 feet.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought a p320C/45 recently and hit the range today...first shot out of the gun was dead center bullseye @7yds. That's never happened before...I like it ☺


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have put probably 300 rounds through mine now and I'm definitely shooting better with it! Got the FDE frame last week and ditched the OD green that looks brown.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the gun!


----------



## mismail (Mar 6, 2016)

Got my Full size P320 after 6 weeks waiting and still didn't use it, my pistol came without magazines as in Australia you can't have more than 10 rounds magazine


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

mismail said:


> Got my Full size P320 after 6 weeks waiting and still didn't use it, my pistol came without magazines as in Australia you can't have more than 10 rounds magazine


Well, there goes any thoughts I may have had about moving to Australia. :smt033


----------

